# about freebsd install filesystem for disk



## smartly (Dec 22, 2008)

freebsd's install is not powerful for select filesystem!

is not select zfs, ufs, Like this install. x(

only input 165 for freebsd???? :stud


----------



## marius (Dec 22, 2008)

UFS2 is the default choice, but I also think ZFS can be used. I'm not sure if you can choose to use it from sysinstall, but as far as I know, ZFS is not working perfectly on FreeBSD yet.

165.... yes

Another installer (finstall) is being developed at the moment. Maybe you will find that more powerful


----------



## lme@ (Dec 22, 2008)

If you want to have ZFS from the installer, use PC-BSD. It's very easy.


----------



## smartly (Dec 23, 2008)

HOHO, thanks very mach!

but, i want freebsd support ZFS and other filesystem to selected..


----------



## Kitche (Dec 23, 2008)

you need to wait for another installer to install ZFS by default since sysinstall is very ugly to update among other things to get it to support ZFS installs.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 23, 2008)

smartly said:
			
		

> HOHO, thanks very mach!
> 
> but, i want freebsd support ZFS and other filesystem to selected..



as OpenBSD ppl say
"Shut up and hack"
if you want it - implement it...

It's still easy to install base system and then add what you want.


----------



## Speedy (Dec 23, 2008)

Right. And if installers do not do for you what you want - become an installer yourself. Unlimited install options.


----------



## hedwards (Dec 29, 2008)

Kitche said:
			
		

> you need to wait for another installer to install ZFS by default since sysinstall is very ugly to update among other things to get it to support ZFS installs.


It's being worked on, the hold up is that it's going to require some extensive changes to the bootloader. Basically the code necessary doesn't fit in the current bootloader and as such the code needs to be changed to accommodate the extra lines.

But, it's definitely in the works. For the time being people are making a miniature root with UFS2 and then using ZFS for all the other bits.


----------

